# 2013 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 V6 Track - JL Audio and Audison + Center Channel



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys I finally am recovering from my stage 3 ankle sprain so I had the chance to start tinkering on the car again. Also if you haven’t already noticed, I finally got a job after college and I got a new car!!!! No more silver bullet Corolla! Wooo! 

My previous Corolla had a full Audison setup so I'm transitioning over to JL Audio for a fresh new change since I love the W7's so much. I kind of like JL more and more as more people ride theJanis Ian DIY speaker train and continue being too snobby to like JL. I used to go to audio meets all over the place so I'd like to go back to some .... with a new system. 

Equipment (so far):

Front stage: JL Audio C5-653 3-Way Set 
Rears: Disconnected my stock rears (none)
Sub: JL 13W7AE
Amp: Audison LRx 5.1k 


The goal is to have a nice stock looking modest setup versus my previous super flashy Audison Thesis setup I had. The 6.5" woofers will be installed in the stock locations in the door. The tweeters will be installed in the A-Pillars around eye/ear level. I'll be upgrading the stock center channel to the 4" JL Audio Midrange so I will have a spare 4" Midrange left over as a backup. Subwoofer will be in an angled box in the trunk and I still havent figured out how I'm going to mount the amp or if I'm building a false floor with a smaller W7. Lots to think about here!

Anyways, to give a heads up, I DID try a JBL MS-8 off Crutchfield at first since it offered center channel support, but I felt I couldn't ever fine tune it to my liking. The auto-tune calibration was also way too sensitive, as it kept picking up my amp fan sounds and thus skewing some of the midbass/bass transition in addition to a host of other problems (the first one I received had a DOA output section). I've always preferred manually tuning and time aligning so I will NOT be using the MS-8 or any EQ until I get an Audison Bitone or maybe a Mosconi DSP6to8 (if i ever do get an EQ). 

A few people were asking where they could route wire in the A/T 2013, it's in the driver side firewall. Notice how the stock sound deadening is actually pretty sweet for a Hyundai! I had to rip a few layers to even get to the sheet metal. 

Interior side










Exterior underneath hood (near ECU)











And viola!










Door Speakers:

Panel off









Adding door speakers was not hard. The hardest part was taking those damn rivets off the door to get the stock brackets out. They can take forever because there are wrapped in plastic. I tried to rip the speaker out and use the stock bracket, but the JL Audio midbasses were a little too big too fit in the bracket. I had to use birch baffles instead. 7.5" Outer Diameter with a 5.75" inner diameter seemed to work perfect, with little to no interference from the stock door panel. I thought about routing new wire until I saw a full molex on both sides. Didnt' want to drill a new hole or route a new grommet. The stock wire will do just fine haha.....(it better ). 

Depth to window without bracket on top side of hole









Depth to window without bracket on left side of hole (even shallower)









I was a bit concerned about how close the speaker would be to the door panel in addition to the midbass magnet hitting the window when it rolls down. The stock brackets are a little over 1.5" deep. To compensate for this I used two layers of weather stripping so that it would compress when i drilled the baffle in and be just under 1.5" and also air/water tight with plenty of room for excursion for the woofers without slapping the door panel. 

First strip









Second strip with baffle










bane!!!











Feel free to ask any questions! 

More to come!!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Subscribed!

.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

What gauge would your guess the stock speaker wiring is? I had considered the same thing with my '08 Uplander van just because of lack of time and it's been so stinking hot even after work. Mine looks to be no more than 18g, and likely closer to 22-24g so I didn't want to take a chance with 70-100wpc.

Plus the rubber accordian between the door and jamb is about 4" tall with plenty of space so I went ahead and ran 16g....

Enjoy the car, they look fun to drive...


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

tightttt cant wait to hear it


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking good. 
What are your plans for the factory HU? 
Do you think the W7 will be IB in this car as well? The Corolla IB install was excellent.


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

Still can't believe u decided scrapping the ms8 after we did all that work. oh well


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

sub'd finally another gencoupe I can compare my build to!!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

niceguy said:


> What gauge would your guess the stock speaker wiring is? I had considered the same thing with my '08 Uplander van just because of lack of time and it's been so stinking hot even after work. Mine looks to be no more than 18g, and likely closer to 22-24g so I didn't want to take a chance with 70-100wpc.
> 
> Plus the rubber accordian between the door and jamb is about 4" tall with plenty of space so I went ahead and ran 16g....
> 
> Enjoy the car, they look fun to drive...


I think mine is about 18 or 16 gauge stock (definitely a lot thicker than my old corolla) but i replaced it with 14AWG where I could at the doors and at the stock amp so there was minimal usage of the stock wire other than where I couldn't reach. Wire isn't that sensitive to the gauge as long as its decent quality and you don't use any low impedance woofers.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Looking good.
> What are your plans for the factory HU?
> Do you think the W7 will be IB in this car as well? The Corolla IB install was excellent.



Hey!!! Long time no see!!

I would like to keep the Factory HU if possible. I tried the MS-8 but it kinda sucked in my car. It looks like im probably going to go DSp6to8 or Bitone unless i can figure a way out to throw in a Pioneer DEX-P99RS somewhere. Has anyone seen a non dash mounted headunit that looked nice before?


As for the sub stage, I currently have my 13w7 in the trunk in sealed box but the box had to be built then placed into the trunk, then the sub placed into the trunk and installed within the trunk. My trunk lid is too small to just slide a sub box in  It looks like IB is very unlikely for this car unless i can get some shallower subs. I'm also a bit worried about drilling into the floor of my car since theres so much more "car" in this car versus my corolla haha. 

A pair of the new JL Audio 13tw5v2's looks interesting though!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Stock center channel











New replacement JL 4" Center channel



















16 gauge still too big for the audison high level input connector 











stock amp











so much wires - tapping into stock amp because my current headunit signal is a SPDIF so I have to tap high level











Debadged the Infinity logos on the doors and glued on some JL ones 










Threw on a JL logo on the center channel grille as well 










Still need to figure out the ideal sub setup for the car now since i'm limited on sizes!


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks good man, love the JL badges. Sucks to hear the ms-8 sounds like crap. The factory head unit has balanced line out, are you catching wires before the factory amp or afterwards? I debated running factory HU-- wound up deciding against it, not a huge fan of how it looks, but it works. I plan on painting the kit and shifter bezel black to make it looks better... We will see. Keep on powering on, can't wait to see more.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

We're you able to purchase that 4" by itself?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> Hey!!! Long time no see!!
> 
> I would like to keep the Factory HU if possible. I tried the MS-8 but it kinda sucked in my car. It looks like im probably going to go DSp6to8 or Bitone unless i can figure a way out to throw in a Pioneer DEX-P99RS somewhere. Has anyone seen a non dash mounted headunit that looked nice before?


Check out the 12V Events forum for a NC meet on Nov. 3rd.

I suggest the Mosconi piece but the Bitone is right up there too. Flip a coin I bet either will be just as good.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

airseeker said:


> Looks good man, love the JL badges. Sucks to hear the ms-8 sounds like crap. The factory head unit has balanced line out, are you catching wires before the factory amp or afterwards? I debated running factory HU-- wound up deciding against it, not a huge fan of how it looks, but it works. I plan on painting the kit and shifter bezel black to make it looks better... We will see. Keep on powering on, can't wait to see more.


Why didn't you just buy the black one? Metra makes both styles, in silver and black.

Jay


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

Cuz my factory dash was silver and I figured it would be worth a shot to see what it looked like and even if I bought the black one I would have had to paint the shifter bezel anyways and then most likely the paint wouldn't have matched the metra kit and it would have had to have been painted anyways. So I figured I'd start silver, to say the least I am unhappy with the finish so I am gonna paint it all black.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

chithead said:


> We're you able to purchase that 4" by itself?


Nope I just bought the 3 way set so I've technically got a backup midrange and some passive crossovers. Almost got the zr set but tech support told me the mid basses were pretty much identical

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

airseeker said:


> Looks good man, love the JL badges. Sucks to hear the ms-8 sounds like crap. The factory head unit has balanced line out, are you catching wires before the factory amp or afterwards? I debated running factory HU-- wound up deciding against it, not a huge fan of how it looks, but it works. I plan on painting the kit and shifter bezel black to make it looks better... We will see. Keep on powering on, can't wait to see more.


Yea my first ms8 had a bad output section so you can imagine how happy I was when I wired everything up to find my ms8 was bad. Thankfully crutchfield rushed out a new one to me ASAP while I still had the bad one (amazing service). Once I finally got it working I spent several days but could not like it as much as I tried . 

As for the signal I'm tapping speaker level (after onboard amp) because I couldn't find a readily available 12v spdif to rca converter. I heard you can run spdif straight into a bit one though. I would change the stock hu in a heartbeat to the p99rs if I could though!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

As much as every one hates best buy around here. Go to your local Bby and we have a piece made specifically for us by peripheral, model #: isve61 it is the most amazing adapter ever, you can do high/low level in, high/low out, RCA or speaker wire, you can also use it to covert to and from common ground, regarless, you can use 2 of them and have separately adjustable channels... Not exactly what you are looking for, but it will definitely clean up the signal going to your processor.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Check out the 12V Events forum for a NC meet on Nov. 3rd.
> 
> I suggest the Mosconi piece but the Bitone is right up there too. Flip a coin I bet either will be just as good.


My biggest problem with going mosconi is that the volume vontrol remote is red and my car is lighted blue. I heard the mosconi be can be controlled by an android device but can't seem to find info on it. Did you see anyone at the meets doing that?


Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> My biggest problem with going mosconi is that the volume vontrol remote is red and my car is lighted blue. I heard the mosconi be can be controlled by an android device but can't seem to find info on it. Did you see anyone at the meets doing that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Gotta love "first world problems"


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> My biggest problem with going mosconi is that the volume vontrol remote is red and my car is lighted blue. I heard the mosconi be can be controlled by an android device but can't seem to find info on it. Did you see anyone at the meets doing that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Yes in fact all of the people with the mosconi piece i know are using androids to manipulate them. I'll PM you a few names to contact.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> My biggest problem with going mosconi is that the volume vontrol remote is red and my car is lighted blue. I heard the mosconi be can be controlled by an android device but can't seem to find info on it. Did you see anyone at the meets doing that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7



Yeah, it can be controlled by an android app.

GLADEN GERMAN TECHNOLOGY

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you been working on this lately?


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> Have you been working on this lately?


Works been piling the OT on me

I should have some new pics tonight or tomorrow though!



Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

figuring out a good place to mount them height wise without interfering with all the wires behind the pillars










marked to drill from the back - the a pillar is wrapped in a nice carpet material so drilling through the front would probably warp the carpet around and leave a big mess!










cut and mounted outer flush mount ring with dremel










lined up both pretty evenly for the first time in MY OWN car for the first time!!! i usually line up tweeters much better in other people's cars ^_^










wired










mounted










in car










I also received a very lovely gift from the best girlfriend ever, a Sequence grill. What's even crazier than a girlfriend that buys you a car related gift, was the fact that I have never even SHOWED her that grille, let alone told her about it! It basically mattes out the chrome tails that come out of the H emblem on the front. 

Before









After


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

She's a keeper! And I like the way those tweeters look. Very clean, and really factory looking. 

Glad I'm not the only working on a pair of JL Tweeters today


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> Gotta love "first world problems"


Life is so tuff sometimes I know!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## MOBrien (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello, I think I bought your Genesis Coupe. Can you contact me via e-mail [email protected] I need to get some information from you concerning the install you did. I had to splice the wires back to the factory amp, and everything seems to work, but I am wondering if anything is missing? Thanks in advance. Mark


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

think we need a pic of said girl posing next to the grill...


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

pickup1 said:


> think we need a pic of said girl posing next to the grill...


haha i think i can arrange for this pic to happen with my new build for my new car!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

jooonnn said:


> haha i think i can arrange for this pic to happen with my new build for my new car!


I'm interested in what the new car is....


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm interested in what the new car is....


2013 370Z Nismo

I kinda had a little buyers remorse after settling for an automatic instead of a manual because of impatience! Lesson learned!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd say you made a nice upgrade


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

chithead said:


> I'd say you made a nice upgrade


I'd say thanks!!! (And I miss you!!??)

Glad to be back!

Someone convince me not to go for the Focal Be set to try out.....so much money even at a good deal!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nah, go with JL again  

Or Morel... Mmmmm... love me some Morel.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

chithead said:


> Nah, go with JL again
> 
> Or Morel... Mmmmm... love me some Morel.


I tried JL and loved it but trying new stuff is always fun!

I will always be a jl stubs guy though!

Morel is tempting!!! 

Do you know how much the new supremo set goes for??

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oooh, good choice. But ouch on the price.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/auto-kits/scanspeak-6.5-2-way-signature-car-audio-kit/

Most likely going to give these a whirl! They seem hip, trendy and reasonably priced without the huge loss if I end up having to sell em haha

Thoughts?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

You have exquisite taste sir. I like it 

Can already see some sort of custom door pod with the crossover exposed under a plexi cover backlit with LED's - yummy.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> I tried JL and loved it but trying new stuff is always fun!
> 
> I will always be a jl stubs guy though!
> 
> ...


i agree...trying new stuff is awesome. I recently tried Morel in my Elantra GT, and i can say that i am VERY pleased with the SQ...now maybe you could come up to Vermont and mount the tweeters for me? Yours came out perfect!!


----------

